# New Review



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 6, 2018)

I was wondering how I could post a review of my Louisiana Grill Competition smoker? I've gotten several questions about it just from my posts and don't see a review for it. I also can't find a method for posting a review or any post discussing this.

Thanks


----------



## mike243 (Jul 6, 2018)

Seems logical to post a review for it in the pellet forum but what do I know?


----------

